# tapeworm remedy?



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Yuck, my newest chi of 3 weeks has tapeworms...just saw it He is 7months old. We do the raw diet and Interceptor--which he had his 1st one on the 1st, not that it matters as it doesn't cover tapeworms, just the others. Has anyone had to get rid of tapeworms in their chi? I have my herbal/homeopathic remedy books, but no doses for my age/weight guy. I am going to take a sample into the vet for the others too probably, as they have all been "scooting" lately. Thanks for any impute on getting rid of this nasty problem:foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does he have fleas? Get rid of the fleas and you get rid of the tapes. You might need to do a topical flea med after he is wormed.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Does he have fleas? Get rid of the fleas and you get rid of the tapes. You might need to do a topical flea med after he is wormed.


No, that's the odd thing...no fleas. No fleas on any of them. Have you wormed Brody before? I haven't had to do this in so long that I forget the process (my shelties years ago living in Ohio). I was reading up on pumpkin seeds and wheat germ oil....I know I need to get the vet involved though. It's just that the worm meds don't always kill the head, just the body segments, then the head makes a new body...yuck yuck yuck! This is where some dietary help will be useful...to kind of "scrape" (maybe like we use fiber for our systems) the head of the tape off the intestinal wall.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They sell tapeworm meds at pet stores, other than that I don't have any advice besides getting them to a vet. if they have fleas you need to treat for that, and tape worms. \


Anyway, I am not 100% Tracy, but I think you have to treat both the tape worms and the fleas...and they can have a tape worm w/o having fleas too, at least at 1st?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mel's chi's said:


> No, that's the odd thing...no fleas. No fleas on any of them. Have you wormed Brody before? I haven't had to do this in so long that I forget the process (my shelties years ago living in Ohio). I was reading up on pumpkin seeds and wheat germ oil....I know I need to get the vet involved though. It's just that the worm meds don't always kill the head, just the body segments, then the head makes a new body...yuck yuck yuck! This is where some dietary help will be useful...to kind of "scrape" (maybe like we use fiber for our systems) the head of the tape off the intestinal wall.


EWWW, yuck is right! Brody has had clean stool specimens since he was a puppy. His last check was a couple months ago when his titers were drawn and there were no worms at all in his stool. 

Do you have a holistic vet you could get a consult with? 

I'm all about holistics and natural practices when it comes to diet, exercise, vaccinations. But if Brody had tapeworms, I'd have to do the chemical thing and get them taken care of. There's just an ick factor I have trouble getting past when it comes to parasites.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, now you all know what I will be doing in the morning....poo collecting! Called my hubby & he freaked and had a fresh sample collected in 15 min--LOL! He will run his 2 into the vet up there & I will collect my 3 and take them in down here...at least they don't pass this worm to each other. But since 3 of the 5 are "scooting" somethings up:foxes15:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah I agree lol there are certain things I don't mess around w/ and go the "chemical" route...tapeworms would be one of them. I would worm her asap, vets have a tab that is one dose and its done with, and that keeps the lifecycle of fleas from starting.


----------

